# Dúvida: Clima Mediterrâneo



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 18:20)

Alguém me poderia dar informações sobre as características do clima mediterrâneo?


----------



## Skizzo (7 Out 2009 às 18:33)

se pesquisares na net encontras de certeza montes de info


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 18:38)

Podes começar pelo principio:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clima_mediterr%C3%A2neo

http://www.suapesquisa.com/clima/clima_mediterraneo.htm


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2009 às 19:42)

N_Fig disse:


> Alguém me poderia dar informações sobre as características do clima mediterrâneo?



É o clima que ocorre na maior parte do território do nosso país. A principal característica passa pela existência de um Verão seco.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Out 2009 às 20:04)

a Madeira e os Açores não têm clima mediterrâneo penso eu


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 20:22)

é essencialmente á volta do Mediterrâneo nas suas zonas costeiras ... 
No que respeita a Portugal abrange basicamente as regiões do Sul !!!


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2009 às 20:59)

Skizzo disse:


> a Madeira e os Açores não têm clima mediterrâneo penso eu



Também há áreas com clima mediterrâneo nos Açores e na Madeira.


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2009 às 21:01)

Aurélio disse:


> é essencialmente á volta do Mediterrâneo nas suas zonas costeiras ...
> No que respeita a Portugal abrange basicamente as regiões do Sul !!!



Não é só o sul, é praticamente quase todo o território de Portugal continental.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 21:11)

Muito obrigado pelas informações.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 01:15)

Tendo em conta que as suas características não são lineares devido à proximidade de outras influências climáticas, visto que se encontra posicionado entre as regiões desérticas e as regiões temperadas, estando também dependente da morfologia no terreno, o que independentemente de possuir os elementos considerados como padrão, obviamente lhe confere características próprias conotadas como variantes do próprio clima.

A grosso modo encontra-se nos 2 hemisférios a latitudes médias compreendidas entre os 40 e os 30º N e S:
Quase toda a bacia mediterrânica; região do Cabo em África do Sul; zona litoral do estado da Califórnia; litoral da região de Santiago no Chile; algumas áreas no sul da Austrália como a região de Adelaide e claro, no centro e sul do nosso País.

Basicamente consiste na existência de Verões longos quentes e secos, com Invernos geralmente suaves, mais ou menos húmidos consoante os anos. O que se pode considerar digno de nota é que se trata de um clima sujeito a extremos que vão desde secas prolongadas ás chuvas torrenciais por vezes inesperadas, passando pelas elevadas temperaturas atingidas durante o Verão. Contudo é o clima que permite a cultura de espécies vegetais utilizadas na nossa alimentação, a chamada dieta mediterrânica que é considerada das mais saudáveis!


----------



## belem (8 Out 2009 às 01:22)

joseoliveira disse:


> Tendo em conta que as suas características não são lineares devido à proximidade de outras influências climáticas, visto que se encontra posicionado entre as regiões desérticas e as regiões temperadas, estando também dependente da morfologia no terreno, o que independentemente de possuir os elementos considerados como padrão, obviamente lhe confere características próprias conotadas como variantes do próprio clima.
> 
> A grosso modo encontra-se nos 2 hemisférios a latitudes médias compreendidas entre os 40 e os 30º N e S:
> Quase toda a bacia mediterrânica; região do Cabo em África do Sul; zona litoral do estado da Califórnia; litoral da região de Santiago no Chile; algumas áreas no sul da Austrália como a região de Adelaide e claro, no centro e sul do nosso País.
> ...




Quase todo o Norte de Portugal tem um clima mediterrânico.
A excepção é feita para apenas algumas regiões.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 01:39)

belem disse:


> Quase todo o Norte de Portugal tem um clima mediterrânico.
> A excepção é feita para apenas algumas regiões.



Sim, sei que algumas das suas características estão presentes também no Norte, mas daí a catalogar esta região (no geral) como tendo um clima mediterrânico, parece-me um pouco exagerado, a menos que ele seja tão vasto ao ponto de em muitos locais se considerar descaracterizado.

Referia-me obviamente a características padrão deste clima e preocupei-me em apenas dar exemplos concretos para evitar criar aqui um desenvolvimento já presente em outro tópico onde de forma aprofundada se referem todos ou quase todos os pormenores!


----------



## belem (8 Out 2009 às 01:49)

joseoliveira disse:


> Sim, sei que algumas das suas características estão presentes também no Norte, mas daí a catalogar esta região (no geral) como tendo um clima mediterrânico, parece-me um pouco exagerado, a menos que ele seja tão vasto ao ponto de em muitos locais se considerar descaracterizado.



O problema é esse mesmo, é que mesmo no Norte, ele cobre vastas regiões e em alguns locais específicos ( em particular) ele surge algo descaracterizado ( ou deixa mesmo de existir!).
No Minho, por exemplo, já estamos a entrar na zona Atlântica e isso é aliás demonstrado na sua flora já maioritariamente Eurossiberiana. É a única região de Portugal continental onde isso acontece.
Mas mesmo aí para termos um clima temperado marítimo verdadeiro, teremos que subir a alguns locais do Gerês.
E em alguns vales do Douro já estamos a entrar num regime subárido quase desértico. Isso é visível na sua vegetação bastante árida e esparsa.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 02:12)

belem disse:


> E em alguns vales do Douro já estamos a entrar num regime subárido quase desértico. Isso é visível na sua vegetação bastante árida e esparsa.



Percebo que te referes por exemplo à região denominada de "Terra Quente", em localidades como Vila Flor; Torre de Moncorvo; Freixo de Espada à Cinta, etc, que apresenta um maior, mais quente e mais seco período estival, isso reflecte-se na flora que apresenta fortes semelhanças com a serra Algarvia!

Para além desta região nas margens do Douro, também quanto às restantes, sobretudo a Norte do mesmo, a grande anomalia (diga-se) prende-se pelo rigoroso Inverno que ainda que em alguns locais seja mais seco, não deixa de ser bastante frio. Penso que isto por si só já penaliza bastante a associação de tais regiões a um clima como este.


----------



## belem (8 Out 2009 às 02:22)

joseoliveira disse:


> Percebo que te referes por exemplo à região denominada de "Terra Quente", em localidades como Vila Flor; Torre de Moncorvo; Freixo de Espada à Cinta, etc, que apresenta um maior, mais quente e mais seco período estival, isso reflecte-se na flora que apresenta fortes semelhanças com a serra Algarvia!
> 
> Para além desta região nas margens do Douro, também quanto às restantes, sobretudo a Norte do mesmo, a grande anomalia (diga-se) prende-se pelo rigoroso Inverno que ainda que em alguns locais seja mais seco, não deixa de ser bastante frio. Penso que isto por si só já penaliza bastante a associação de tais regiões a um clima como este.



Eu percebo o queres dizer. O povo em geral pensa que o clima mediterrânico é só lá na Grécia e têm dificuldade em perceber que o azeite, o vinho e o pão que fazem parte da sua gastronomia são fruto da mediterranicidade da sua própria terra. Voltando à questão que abordas, as regiões a que te referes estão ainda bem dentro dos limites climatéricos da região mediterrânica.
Os climas temperados e subtropicais, segundo Koppen-Geiger, inserem-se em regiões com um intervalo de temperaturas entre -3ºc  e 18ºc de média mensal para o mês mais frio. Assim os invernos transmontanos chegam para a definição de clima mediterrânico.
Ora o que acontece no caso do Norte de Portugal prende-se mais com a precipitação verificada no verão do que propriamente com o frio do inverno. É isso que em geral define a passagem para climas mais frios como o Cfb e mesmo o Cfc.
A serra da Estrela e a serra do Gerês, são locais onde isso acontece.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 02:33)

belem disse:


> Estão ainda bem dentro dos limites climatéricos da região mediterrânica.
> Os climas temperados e subtropicais, segundo Koppen-Geiger, inserem-se em regiões com um intervalo de temperaturas entre -3 e 18ºc de média mensal para o mês mais frio.



Acredito que sim porque sendo limites de valores já definidos como referência deste clima nesta tabela, mesmo que pessoalmente os considere desfasados e até pouco normais, devo admití-los como tal, portanto como referência.

De facto trata-se de um clima que de linear nada tem!


----------



## belem (8 Out 2009 às 02:44)

joseoliveira disse:


> Acredito que sim porque sendo limites de valores já definidos como referência deste clima nesta tabela, mesmo que pessoalmente os considere desfasados e até pouco normais, devo admití-los como tal, portanto como referência.
> 
> De facto trata-se de um clima que de linear nada tem!



É um assunto já discutido aqui algumas vezes, deixa estar...´
Sim, soa algo abrangente.
Eu acho que o mês mais frio com média abaixo de zero, já seria razão para retirar a designação de mediterrânico ou subtropical.


----------



## Costa (8 Out 2009 às 09:45)

Portugal continental tem oficialmente um clima mediterrânico de Norte a Sul. A única diferença é se apresenta mais Csb na zona costeira e terras altas do Norte e Csa no resto do país.


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2009 às 14:10)

portugal tem um macroclima mediterraneo..embora se possam encontrar "milhentos" microclimas ( todos com algumas caracteristicas do mediteraneo) dependendo da altitude, distancia ao mar, ventos dominantes, posiçao face a sistemas montanhosos, vales,etc
em termos gerais o clima ,mediterraneo ocorre nas fachadas oeste dos continentes na faixa por onde "deambulam" os anticiclones subtropicais ( os anticiclones deslocam-se sazonalmente para norte e para sul sendo a posiçao media ao longo dos paralelos 35º N/S).


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2009 às 17:54)

boa tarde!

Já que se optou por algum desenvolvimento aqui acerca desta matéria e o mesmo não se restringiu ao tópico acerca da "Diversidade climática em Portugal" em "Climatologia", ao longo do mesmo, penso que em resposta à questão inicial colocada pelo N_Fig, ao se abordarem nomenclaturas mais técnicas tais como o exemplo das que vêm aqui descritas:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/2164459/KoppenGeiger-World-Climate-Classification-Map

Pelo menos todos nós que respondemos, poderíamos ter colocado uma referência directa a esta tabela ou então destacar a relevância dos detalhes apresentados no referido tópico. Fica a sugestão!


----------



## belem (8 Out 2009 às 22:24)

joseoliveira disse:


> boa tarde!
> 
> Já que se optou por algum desenvolvimento aqui acerca desta matéria e o mesmo não se restringiu ao tópico acerca da "Diversidade climática em Portugal" em "Climatologia", ao longo do mesmo, penso que em resposta à questão inicial colocada pelo N_Fig, ao se abordarem nomenclaturas mais técnicas tais como o exemplo das que vêm aqui descritas:
> 
> ...



Concordo. 
A minha intervenção foi justamente para corrigir alguns detalhes , tendo em vista  uma melhoria dos dados colocados sobre  a questão proposta pelo autor deste tópico.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2009 às 11:18)

Regiões de clima mediterrâneo em torno da bacia do Mediterrâneo. 





Limites do cultivo da oliveira. Uma planta emblemática da região mediterrânica.






Fonte


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 18:14)

A 1ª imagem denúncia a existência de gradação (por assim dizer) climática em muitas regiões, sobretudo em áreas mais afastadas do mar com grandes amplitudes térmicas e até as situadas a maior altitude com frequente queda de neve, que obviamente vão além dos limites existentes no padrão de referência deste clima.

Claro, como já referido, a maior ou menor exposição a características de climas diferentes, cotas mais ou menos elevadas e a continentalidade, determinam o grau de inserção destas regiões no diagrama de climas mediterrânicos.


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2009 às 20:29)

Boa noite. 

Para já, as principal característica do clima mediterrânico é a presença de um período seco ou de menor  precipitação durante o Estio. Esse período mais seco pode ter uma menor ou maior duração, e por vezes pode conter alguma precipitação e aproximar-se das características dos Estios de latitudes mais elevadas. 

Existem dois tipos de clima mediterrânico, segundo Koppen, um com um Estio quente e seco (Csb) e outro com um Estio ameno e seco (Csa). 

No senso comum, o clima mediterrânico surge como um clima caracterizado por verões prolongados e secos, e invernos curtos, muito amenos, solarengos e com alguma chuva. Ora tal não passa de uma distorção da realidade, e clima com tais características apenas surge em troços do litoral do sul da Europa ou do Norte de África. Encontramo-lo no litoral do sotavento algarvio, e em Espanha na Costa de la Luz e na Costa del Sol, em Malta, na Sicília, no sul da Grécia ou no Chipre, só para citar alguns exemplos. Em torno do Mediterrâneo o relevo, a latitude e as influências continentais levam a que  existam regiões com invernos deveras frios (como sucede na Meseta Norte ou nos Balcãs), outras com verões muito curtos e pouco secos (Minho e Galiza) e ainda áreas sem estação seca que são banhadas pelo Mediterrâneo (norte de Itália).

Na região mediterrânica, à medida que nos deslocamos para oriente, a estação seca tende a ser mais prolongada, e o deserto avança. Se o norte do Magrebe ainda nos parece um prolongamento da Andaluzia ou do Algarve, já na Líbia o deserto toca o mar. E em Israel ou no Chipre, a estação seca pode ter mais  de 7 meses.

E este clima não se restringe ao entorno do outrora Mare Nostrum de Júlio César. Surge na Califórnia, no Chile, na região da Cidade do Cabo ou no Sudoeste da Austrália.

No caso específico de Portugal, todo o nosso território continental possui um clima deste tipo. E se o Alto Minho ou as serranias e colinas do Noreoeste não têm estação seca tal deve-se essencialmente à acção do relevo. A latitude mais setentrional permite que durante Julho e Agosto haja duas ou três passagens de superfícies frontais no Noroeste, cujas chuvas são retidas pela barreira de condensação proporcionada por elevações como o Gerês, Montemuro ou por vezes pela Lousã ou pelo Açor. A este tipo especial de clima Mediterrânico que ocorre no Noroeste de Portugal e na Galiza alguns autores no século passado quiseram chamar de Lusitano. Caracteriza-se por verões curtos e pouco quentes, e com alguma precipitação; invernos muito chuvosos, e pouco frios; e precipitações totais anuais  superiores a 1000 mm. No entanto, apenas nos  Açores encontramos no grupo oriental a única área do território nacional que  não é indiscutivelmente mediterrância no que ao clima diz respeito. E a única zona da Ibéria que escapa a este clima é uma estreita faixa setentrional, que vai do norte da Galiza até Navarra.


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2009 às 20:32)

Dan disse:


> Regiões de clima mediterrâneo em torno da bacia do Mediterrâneo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este mapa tem algumas pequenas imprecisões. Na Beira Litoral Norte, e no Entre Douro e Minho não há cultivo da oliveira. E existe cultivo da oliveira no sopé dos Alpes, juntos do Lago di Garda.


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2009 às 20:35)

belem disse:


> O problema é esse mesmo, é que mesmo no Norte, ele cobre vastas regiões e em alguns locais específicos ( em particular) ele surge algo descaracterizado ( ou deixa mesmo de existir!).
> No Minho, por exemplo, já estamos a entrar na zona Atlântica e isso é aliás demonstrado na sua flora já maioritariamente Eurossiberiana. É a única região de Portugal continental onde isso acontece.
> Mas mesmo aí para termos um clima temperado marítimo verdadeiro, teremos que subir a alguns locais do Gerês.
> E em alguns vales do Douro já estamos a entrar num regime subárido quase desértico. Isso é visível na sua vegetação bastante árida e esparsa.




A região Eurossiberiana começa a norte de Aveiro.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 21:12)

frederico disse:


> Este mapa tem algumas pequenas imprecisões. Na Beira Litoral Norte, e no Entre Douro e Minho não há cultivo da oliveira. E existe cultivo da oliveira no sopé dos Alpes, juntos do Lago di Garda.



Sim, das viagens que até ao dia de hoje fiz ao Litoral norte (entre Douro e Minho), não recordo ter visto oliveiras, aliás acho que nessas ocasiões a única oliveira a tentar encontrar outras seria eu!  

Só mesmo para lá da muralha do Marão e afins se começam a observar e se entra na região transmontana de onde se obtém a meu ver um dos melhores azeites do nosso País.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2009 às 21:58)

frederico disse:


> Este mapa tem algumas pequenas imprecisões. Na Beira Litoral Norte, e no Entre Douro e Minho não há cultivo da oliveira. E existe cultivo da oliveira no sopé dos Alpes, juntos do Lago di Garda.



Permitam-me entrar neste tema apenas para uma *correcção*: no Douro Litoral, na sua região interior, mais propriamente na sub-região do Tâmega-Sousa, há cultura de oliveira. Hoje em dia ela está quase esquecida (continua a nível ornamental) não pelo facto de o clima o não permitir mas pelo facto de se ter abandonado progressivamente a agricultura de subsistência. É sabido que ainda há quem cultive oliveiras nesta sub-região e quem ainda produza o seu azeite - mas serão casos esporádicos hoje em dia.

Resido a cerca de 30 km do oceano. Vejo ainda aqui e ali oliveiras com boas azeitonas mas não sei para onde vão estas - se para consumo ou para o chão...Na juventude do meu pai (hoje com 67 anos) a oliveira fazia parte da extensa lista de árvores de produção - juntamente com o castanheiro, com a amendoeira, a nogueira. São exemplos de árvores de fruto típicos de zona com clima mediterrânico (ou de transição como é o caso onde resido).
O próprio coberto vegetal tem mudado por intervenção humana: antigamente abundavam o pinheiro bravo e o carvalhal, bem como espécies típicas de clima temperado húmido, mas com o abate para produção de madeiras agora o eucalipto é quase rei e senhor - e por acaso é uma árvore proveniente de uma zona com clima mediterrânico do outro lado do planeta - Austrália.

De facto, nesta sub-região, se por vezes o verão é curto e húmido, noutras vezes é mais prolongado e mais seco. E com o inverno passa-se o mesmo: por vezes seco e frio, outras vezes ameno e húmido.

Não é fácil classificar esta região do Douro Litoral - mas há dados que podem ajudar a perceber através da flora e também dos costumes, as influências mediterrânicas por cá.


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2009 às 23:49)

Desconhecia essa particularidade desse vale. Apenas referi o que lera em Orlando Ribeiro. Mas faz sentido, porque a zona mais «atlântica» estreita-se junto do vale do Douro.






Reparem como o vale em questão é mais seco... Conseguem localizar o vale do Tâmega?


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2009 às 01:40)

frederico disse:


> Reparem como o vale em questão é mais seco... Conseguem localizar o vale do Tâmega?



Com orientação SW/NE, entre a sombra da principal barreira de condensação do alto Minho e as Serras do Marão e Alvão; não tenho dados muito precisos mas calculo que existam algumas das características (apesar da possível atenuação das mesmas) mais importantes do clima mediterrânico sob a forma de microclimas.
Como referi não tenho dados concretos, mas a avaliar pelo mapa, o vale do Tâmega poderá ser das áreas inseridas na região mais húmida que apresentam maior número de horas de sol por ano.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2009 às 02:22)

Todo o vale do Tâmega é encaixado entre planos montanhosos, e como tal é protegido das massas húmidas.
Nele as amplitudes térmicas são assinaláveis, tanto com baixas temperaturas como com altas temperaturas (inverno\verão).
E de facto também será a zona de Entre-Douro e Minho com mais horas de sol.

A zona em particular que eu destaquei anteriormente é o planalto de Paços de Ferreira (*ver mapa*). Encontra-se a meio caminho entre o atlântico e a serra do Marão, estando exposta tanto a um lado como ao outro. É mais frio (em termos de média anual), mais pluvioso e com menor nº de horas de sol do que o vale do Tâmega. Insere-se na sub-região do Sousa.
Serve isto para dizer que mesmo aqui há condições para acolher culturas típicas do tipo mediterrâneo, embora seja uma zona de classificação para clima temperado húmido (oceânico ou atlântico, como já vi referenciado em alguns livros).


----------



## belem (11 Out 2009 às 17:09)

frederico disse:


> A região Eurossiberiana começa a norte de Aveiro.



A região Eurossiberiana começa onde há predominância de flora atlântica sobre a flora mediterrânica e isso em Portugal continental apenas acontece no Minho.




frederico disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Para já, as principal característica do clima mediterrânico é a presença de um período seco ou de menor  precipitação durante o Estio. Esse período mais seco pode ter uma menor ou maior duração, e por vezes pode conter alguma precipitação e aproximar-se das características dos Estios de latitudes mais elevadas.
> 
> ...



Nos Açores, querias dizer Grupo Ocidental em vez de Oriental?
Existem mais áreas em território nacional que não são mediterrânicas.
Como dizes bem depois, a faixa setentrional da Ibéria ( com Portugal incluído) escapa também ao clima mediterrânico em algumas zonas.
A serra da Estrela também tem zonas que não são mediterrânicas, assim como alguns locais na Madeira.
De salientar igualmente, que existem locais em Portugal que são mais secos do que um clima mediterrânico propriamente dito apresenta ( subdesérticos e desérticos).



frederico disse:


> Este mapa tem algumas pequenas imprecisões. Na Beira Litoral Norte, e no Entre Douro e Minho não há cultivo da oliveira. E existe cultivo da oliveira no sopé dos Alpes, juntos do Lago di Garda.



O mapa apresenta regiões a nível geral, não tem em conta pequenas variações locais( infelizmente mas também a escala a que está apresentado tornaria tal tarefa praticamente impossível).
Na região que referes tens a certeza que não há locais a produzir a azeitona?
Eu, nos livros que leio, vejo que existe produção nessa zona, se bem que com menos expressão do que por exemplo, no Alentejo.
Além de que está literalmente rodeada de zonas  mais produtivas de azeitona, sendo por isso a razão provável de estar incluída nessa  zona de cultivo.
Já na Itália, passa-se o oposto. As condições específicas do vale do Lago di Garda, não representam o macroclima nem a identidade agrícola  da região e por isso essa zona não ficou reproduzida no mapa como produtora de azeitona.
A escala a que está representado não o permite.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2009 às 18:46)

_Há uma dúvida que tenho no meio disto tudo, caso ainda não tenha sido colocada, é a seguinte: _

Levando em conta a existência de períodos de seca (julgo considerados como excepção), que poderão ser mais ou menos prolongados e os mesmos possam ou não ser acompanhados (no Inverno) de baixas temperaturas, poderão estes e ou eventualmente outros factores ser determinantes ao ponto de influenciarem a avaliação de uma região se inserida num padrão de clima mediterrânico?


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2009 às 19:11)

A classificação climática de Troll/Paffen considera como clima mediterrâneo as regiões com as seguintes características:
Verão seco;
Inverno Chuvoso;
Normalmente mais de 5 meses chuvosos;
Mês mais frio com temperatura média entre 2ºC e 13ºC no hemisfério norte ou entre 6ºC e 13ºC no hemisfério sul.


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2009 às 22:49)

Belem enganei-me, queria dizer Grupo Ocidental.

Quanto à região Eurossiberiana, Orlando Ribeiro considera que começa a norte de Aveiro. Alguns  autores de geografia quando dizem Minho consideram o Douro Litoral e  a Beira Litoral Norte como uma extensão dessa região, foi o que li em Orlando Ribeiro.

Quanto às regiões subdesérticas, estás a pensar nas Ilhas Desertas, nas Selvagens e em Porto Santo, ou também em zonas do continente como o Vale do Coa (?) ?

Penso que  há imensos estudos por fazer na área da climatologia no nosso país, bem como noutras áreas científicas e humanísticas. Mas enfim, viva as obras públicas!


----------



## Fil (11 Out 2009 às 22:53)

belem disse:


> A região Eurossiberiana começa onde há predominância de flora atlântica sobre a flora mediterrânica e isso em Portugal continental apenas acontece no Minho



Já agora uma dúvida, o carvalho-negral e o castanheiro (entre outras como o amieiro e o freixo) são espécies mediterrânicas ou atlânticas?


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2009 às 22:58)

Fil disse:


> Já agora uma dúvida, o carvalho-negral e o castanheiro (entre outras como o amieiro e o freixo) são espécies mediterrânicas ou atlânticas?



Penso que o carvalho-negral será mais uma espécie de transição... tal como o castanheiro... Estive recentemente no Norte de Itália e vi muitos castanheiros! Mas não posso responder com exactidão.

Olhando para a distribuição do carvalho-negral no nosso país: terra fria  transmontana, serranias do Alto Alentejo, Cordilheira Central, planaltos beirões;

Castanheiro: idêntica à do carvalho-negral, mas também surge na Serra de Monchique ou em Aracena (já em Huelva).

O freixo, será mediterrânica, pois é muito abundante na serra do Caldeirão.


----------



## Fil (11 Out 2009 às 23:32)

A extensão do carvalho-negral é bem mais vasta que isso, está presente um pouco por todo Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior acima dos 600/700 m. No sul acho que apenas está presente na serra de São Mamede nas encostas mais húmidas. Mas também me parece que seja uma especie de transição, bem adaptada ao clima do interior peninsular.

O local onde vi mais castanheiros foi no interior da Galiza, na estrada que liga Ourense a Lugo são dezenas e dezenas de Km onde só se vêm castanheiros, e é uma zona onde os 1000 mm são largamente ultrapassados. O Freixo existe na serra do Caldeirão mas apenas nos cursos de água, duvido que seja assim tão abundante.



Aristocrata disse:


> Todo o vale do Tâmega é encaixado entre planos montanhosos, e como tal é protegido das massas húmidas.
> Nele as amplitudes térmicas são assinaláveis, tanto com baixas temperaturas como com altas temperaturas (inverno\verão).
> E de facto também será a zona de Entre-Douro e Minho com mais horas de sol.
> 
> ...



Essa tua zona, com 1759 mm anuais, 2 meses secos (abaixo de 50 mm), mês mais quente com média abaixo de 20ºC e 62 dias de geada, parece-me estar claramente fora da zona mediterrânica.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2009 às 23:44)

*Sem dúvida FIL* - mas o facto é que aqui tenho a presença de espécies que abundam tradicionalmente nas zonas mediterrânicas e não se dão mal - pelo contrário...

Particularmente as zonas de vale (que por vezes tem vários quilómetros de largura) dos rios Sousa e Tâmega e em especial as suas zonas mais baixas tem claramente condições diferentes daquela onde resido - são mais secas e quentes - e as espécies mediterrânicas estão presentes em abundância.


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2009 às 23:56)

Fil disse:


> A extensão do carvalho-negral é bem mais vasta que isso, está presente um pouco por todo Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior acima dos 600/700 m. No sul acho que apenas está presente na serra de São Mamede nas encostas mais húmidas. Mas também me parece que seja uma especie de transição, bem adaptada ao clima do interior peninsular.
> 
> O local onde vi mais castanheiros foi no interior da Galiza, na estrada que liga Ourense a Lugo são dezenas e dezenas de Km onde só se vêm castanheiros, e é uma zona onde os 1000 mm são largamente ultrapassados. O Freixo existe na serra do Caldeirão mas apenas nos cursos de água, duvido que seja assim tão abundante.
> 
> ...



Claro, foi aquilo que eu disse quando afirmei terra fria transmontana, planaltos beirões ou serranias do Alto Alentejo. Por aquilo que tenho lido, o carvalho-negral está ausente da terra quente transmontana e da zona de transição entre terra quente e terra fria. 

Quanto ao freixo estás correcto, apenas surge nos vales junto dos cursos de água, mas em áreas dos vales do Beliche ou de Odeleite, já perto do Guadiana, que são zonas bem mais secas e quentes que a serra de Santa Maria em Tavira ou a serra do Mu (concelho de Loulé) era impressionante a regeneração natural de freixos que havia antes dos incêndios de 2004.

EDIT: quando digo planaltos beirões estou a excluir o planalto de Idanha-a-Nova.

EDIT2: e na serra de Sintra, há castanheiros?

EDIT3: na serra de Monchique já houve um dos maiores soutos do país. A castanha de Monchique era a primeira a chegar ao mercado!


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2009 às 00:30)

frederico disse:


> Penso que o carvalho-negral será mais uma espécie de transição... tal como o castanheiro... Estive recentemente no Norte de Itália e vi muitos castanheiros! Mas não posso responder com exactidão.
> 
> Olhando para a distribuição do carvalho-negral no nosso país: terra fria  transmontana, serranias do Alto Alentejo, Cordilheira Central, planaltos beirões;
> 
> ...



Uma região com bastante carvalho negral é a Sanábria. Esta é já uma região com clima temperado oceânico.

Grande parte do norte da Itália já está fora do clima mediterrâneo. Por exemplo, Milão, com 0,9ºC de temperatura média no mês mais frio e sem qualquer mês seco, já está mais perto de um clima temperado continental.


----------



## psm (12 Out 2009 às 00:34)

Estão a divergir do topico .

Eu como grande amante de carvalhos existe 2 especies de carvalhos que fazem a transição dos 2 tipos de clima temperado atlantico versus mediterraneo, e o que vai diferenciar é os solos um não admite solos calcários (carvalho negral), e outro existe nos de calcários (carvalho cerquinho).

Existem castanheiros em sintra está lá um castanheiro que poderá ser o mais velho em Portugal.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Out 2009 às 01:05)

Faltou então referir a situação do *amieiro*, se assim for importante!

A informação que até agora consegui, ainda que pouca, (vulgar amieiro de casca branca) aponta para uma espécie adaptada a locais húmidos como junto a cursos de água; existe a variante de *amieiro-negro*, que também segundo essa informação, marca presença sobretudo nas regiões da Europa ocidental com índices de pluviosidade regulares ao longo do ano. Deduzo que aqui faz referência a regiões de clima temperado marítimo!

Já tive oportunidade de observar em vários locais, sobretudo pelos distritos de Braga e Viana do Castelo, estas duas espécies de amieiro.

Parece haver em toda esta região norte uma miscelânea de factores que permitem que diversas espécies arborícolas de características diferentes consigam uma forma de adaptação aparentemente improvável.

Deduzo que só com a existência deste puzzle climático sustentado por microclimas nesta região, possa coexistir tal diversidade.


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2009 às 04:27)

joseoliveira disse:


> Faltou então referir a situação do *amieiro*, se assim for importante!
> 
> A informação que até agora consegui, ainda que pouca, (vulgar amieiro de casca branca) aponta para uma espécie adaptada a locais húmidos como junto a cursos de água; existe a variante de *amieiro-negro*, que também segundo essa informação, marca presença sobretudo nas regiões da Europa ocidental com índices de pluviosidade regulares ao longo do ano. Deduzo que aqui faz referência a regiões de clima temperado marítimo!
> 
> ...




Um dos melhores sobreirais do país está no Gerês, que como se sabe é uma das regiões com maior pluviosidade da Europa. O sobreiro é uma árvore muito versátil, tanto surge nos restos da matas litorais da Ria Formosa ou em Doñana, associado ao pinheiro-manso, em zona com temperaturas médias anuais na ordem dos 18ºC, 5 meses secos e precipitação em torno dos 500 mm, como surge em pleno Minho em área sem meses secos e temperatura média anual inferior a 12ºC. De realçar que no Norte se comporta como espécie marcescente, e no sul como espécie de folhagem persistente. É de facto a árvore nacional!

Quanto ao amieiro, não tenho muitos conhecimentos. A primeira vez que vi um amieiro foi numa galeria ripícola perto da barragem do Pocinho, numa zona de transição terra quente/terra fria.

Mas para não divergir do tópico, já que se fala de clima Mediterrânico, de facto o grande marcador desse clima na bacia deste mar é a oliveira. 

Hum alguém falou aí de Milão, estive lá há semanas atrás. De facto segundo li os Invernos são muito frios, com mínimas negativas e máximas de 5/6ºC, e nevões ocasionais, e os Verões são húmidos e quentes. Quando estive lá as máximas andavam em torno dos 25ºC e à noite estavam 18/19ºC (de acordo com os painéis da rua). Quando desci do sopé dos Alpes para a planície notei a diferença de temperatura (bem mais quente na planície). Numa das noites fez uma trovoada que durou várias horas, começou subitamente e choveu imenso. Interessante é o microclima da margem dos lagos, mais ameno do que nas montanhas e na planície do Pó.

E ainda ninguém falou aqui do deserto da PI em Almeria...


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 19:39)

frederico disse:


> Belem enganei-me, queria dizer Grupo Ocidental.
> 
> Quanto à região Eurossiberiana, Orlando Ribeiro considera que começa a norte de Aveiro. Alguns  autores de geografia quando dizem Minho consideram o Douro Litoral e  a Beira Litoral Norte como uma extensão dessa região, foi o que li em Orlando Ribeiro.
> 
> ...



Quanto à região Eurossiberiana estamos entendidos.
Quanto às regiões subdesérticas/subáridas e desérticas estou-me a referir a essas zonas, sim.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 19:42)

Fil disse:


> Já agora uma dúvida, o carvalho-negral e o castanheiro (entre outras como o amieiro e o freixo) são espécies mediterrânicas ou atlânticas?



Penso que são de transição.


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2009 às 20:23)

Por falar no Vale do Coa, li algures sobre os tais estudos que fizeram medições de 50ºC como o Belem referiu há uns tempos. Extraordinário como um país tão pequeno consegue ter um puzzle climático tão versátil.

Belêm e o vale do Guadiana como fica? Serpa já têm pouco mais de 400 mm de precipitação ano, e mesmo assim não está na zona mais seca e quente do vale.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 21:01)

frederico disse:


> Por falar no Vale do Coa, li algures sobre os tais estudos que fizeram medições de 50ºC como o Belem referiu há uns tempos. Extraordinário como um país tão pequeno consegue ter um puzzle climático tão versátil.
> 
> Belêm e o vale do Guadiana como fica? Serpa já têm pouco mais de 400 mm de precipitação ano, e mesmo assim não está na zona mais seca e quente do vale.



O Vale do Guadiana, embora seja quente no geral, é ainda um pouco variável, como dizes.
Mas não acredito em valores muito abaixo dos 400 mm no Guadiana. Ao contrário do que passa no Douro, não existem muitas barreiras montanhosas a impedir a chegada de alguma precipitação.Existem também algumas zonas perto das serras algarvias que tem valores de precipitação bastante baixos. Na zona do Côa estamos já no limiar do desértico, com precipitações claramente abaixo dos 300mm.
Mas também existe o factor das temperaturas. Eu postei noutro tópico um estudo que se fez sobre factores meteorológicos , em que diziam que o Vale do Guadiana aquecia imenso de acordo com umas imagens de satélite( penso que além do que anteriormente se pensava!).
Acredito que existam locais com clima subárido no Guadiana, assim como no Douro e até no Tejo interior. No Douro existem  vales quentes além do Côa, com valores tão ou mais altos que este, de temperatura. Desértico só mesmo em algumas  ilhas, pelo menos tanto quanto sei. Isto são claramente situações extremas que vão além do clima mediterrânico.


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2009 às 21:15)

belem disse:


> O Vale do Guadiana, embora seja quente no geral, é ainda um pouco variável, como dizes.
> Mas não acredito em valores muito abaixo dos 400 mm no Guadiana. Ao contrário do que passa no Douro, não existem muitas barreiras montanhosas a impedir a chegada de alguma precipitação.Existem também algumas zonas perto das serras algarvias que tem valores de precipitação bastante baixos. Na zona do Côa estamos já no limiar do desértico, com precipitações claramente abaixo dos 300mm.
> Mas também existe o factor das temperaturas. Eu postei noutro tópico um estudo que se fez sobre factores meteorológicos , em que diziam que o Vale do Guadiana aquecia imenso de acordo com umas imagens de satélite( penso que além do que anteriormente se pensava!).
> Acredito que existam locais com clima subárido no Guadiana, assim como no Douro e até no Tejo interior. No Douro existem  vales quentes além do Côa, com valores tão ou mais altos que este, de temperatura. Desértico só mesmo em algumas  ilhas, pelo menos tanto quanto sei. Isto são claramente situações extremas que vão além do clima mediterrânico.



O vale do Águeda é tão árido quanto o do Côa, só para dar um exemplo! É extraordinário constatar que Salamanca a cerca de 700 metros acima do mar não chega aos 400 mm. Imagino como será a precipitação nos vales  da Meseta já em Espanha...


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 21:24)

frederico disse:


> O vale do Águeda é tão árido quanto o do Côa, só para dar um exemplo! É extraordinário constatar que Salamanca a cerca de 700 metros acima do mar não chega aos 400 mm. Imagino como será a precipitação nos vales  da Meseta já em Espanha...



 A «altitude do Douro» vai subindo até chegar a Espanha e a Meseta parece-me algo plana, salvo algumas montanhas. Mas de facto a região ainda assim é bastante árida, em Espanha chamam-lhe de Castilla y León e apesar do clima rude é um planalto fértil. Eu para Salamanca vi 464 mm anuais.
Uma região de Espanha que acho que deve ser bastante seca e quente é a zona fronteiriça do Tejo, por exemplo e também em vales abrigados da Andaluzia ( interior do leste de Espanha,junto à Serra Nevada, algum afluente do Guadalquivir, por exemplo).
Mas as zonas mais quentes terão que ficar em locais depressionários rodeados de montanhas.


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2009 às 21:44)

belem disse:


> A «altitude do Douro» vai subindo até chegar a Espanha e a Meseta parece-me algo plana, salvo algumas montanhas. Mas de facto a região ainda assim é bastante árida, em Espanha chamam-lhe de Castilla y León e apesar do clima rude é um planalto fértil. Eu para Salamanca vi 464 mm anuais.
> Uma região de Espanha que acho que deve ser bastante seca e quente é a zona fronteiriça do Tejo, por exemplo e também em vales abrigados da Andaluzia ( interior do leste de Espanha,junto à Serra Nevada, algum afluente do Guadalquivir, por exemplo).
> Mas as zonas mais quentes terão que ficar em locais depressionários rodeados de montanhas.



Tem menos de 400 mm,confirmei agora: http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2867&k=cle


Como essa zona tem o Douro, deve ter vales de afluentes como o vale do Coa, provavelmente mais secos!

E aqui Almeria, com menos de 200 mm: http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6325O&k=and


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 21:50)

frederico disse:


> Tem menos de 400 mm,confirmei agora: http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2867&k=cle
> 
> 
> Como essa zona tem o Douro, deve ter vales de afluentes como o vale do Coa, provavelmente mais secos!
> ...



Eu também confirmei e vi outros dados ( até com mais referências a outros locais da região):

http://www.iberianature.com/material/wild_nature_sites/wild_castilla_leon/castilla_leon_nature.htm

Não quero dizer que os teus dados sejam errados, longe disso.  Não me parece é que hajam muitas zonas na região abaixo de 300mm. As altitudes no lado espanhol são claramente maiores.

Almeria já sabemos como é.  
Estava a querer dar ênfase a zonas menos conhecidas ( em termos de temperaturas altas e precipitação baixa).


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2009 às 22:07)

Mapa de aridez em Espanha.

Algumas áreas classificadas como áridas nas províncias de Almería e Murcia.

http://www.mma.es/images/general/biodiversidad/desertificacion/1_Aridez_red1.jpg


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 22:26)

Dan disse:


> Mapa de aridez em Espanha.
> 
> Algumas áreas classificadas como áridas nas províncias de Almería e Murcia.
> 
> http://www.mma.es/images/general/biodiversidad/desertificacion/1_Aridez_red1.jpg



E nas Canárias. 
Aquela região árida no interior do Leste de Espanha parece interessante, pois não é muito mencionada e até é algo vasta. Seria interessante obter dados climáticos nessa região.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2009 às 22:37)

belem disse:


> E nas Canárias.
> Aquela região árida no interior do Leste de Espanha parece interessante, pois não é muito mencionada e até é algo vasta. Seria interessante obter dados climáticos nessa região.



Aquela área parece ficar perto de Múrcia

Alguns dados de Murcia - Alcantarilla / Aeropuerto (1971 / 2000).

17,8ºC de temperatura média anual 
301mm de precipitação média anual
26,7ºC de temperatura média em Agosto
10,1ºC de temperatura média em Janeiro
Uns 6 meses secos (de Abril a Setembro)


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2009 às 23:09)

Do site que o Belém recomendou:

Weather people suspect that temperatures of 50ºC have been reached at points in the Guadalquivir basin. Many books including the Spanish version of the Guinness Book of Records give the absolute record in Spain as the 51ºC recorded in Seville on 30th July 1876 . This, however, is not accepted by experts as it was made using suspect equipment. Doubts also hang over the 48.8ºC recorded in Cazalla ( Seville ) on 30th August 1926 .


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 23:23)

frederico disse:


> Do site que o Belém recomendou:
> 
> Weather people suspect that temperatures of 50ºC have been reached at points in the Guadalquivir basin. Many books including the Spanish version of the Guinness Book of Records give the absolute record in Spain as the 51ºC recorded in Seville on 30th July 1876 . This, however, is not accepted by experts as it was made using suspect equipment. Doubts also hang over the 48.8ºC recorded in Cazalla ( Seville ) on 30th August 1926 .



Pois é. Esse assunto já foi discutido aqui, no tópico dos 50ºc.
Eu não duvido que em algum local de Espanha se tenha chegado aos 50ºc, mas esses registos são duvidosos. Tal como o de Riodades.
Se alguém souber de um Vale do Côa «espanhol» eu diria que esse local é um dos candidatos para chegar a tais valores.


----------

